# Largest Moth in North America



## marknga (May 6, 2007)

I came across this fella yesterday at work and had one of my associates take this picture. After alittle research I found out that this is the largest moth in North America, the Giant Silkworm aka "Cecropia Silkmoth". 
I rough guessed its wing span about 6".........truly a beautiful creature. First one I have ever seen.


Mark


----------



## Hoss (May 6, 2007)

That is one big moth.  Seems I've seen one of those before, but not that large.  Good photo of it.  Thanks for sharing it.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2007)

Wow that's cool and great pic.


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2007)

Yep, those are neat moths!!!  Thanks for sharing the picture!!


----------



## ronfritz (May 6, 2007)

That is one cool huge moth.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 6, 2007)

Purty moth!!


----------



## DSGB (May 7, 2007)

Neat lookin' critter! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## discounthunter (May 7, 2007)

very nice find,and somewhat of a rarity nowadays.i used to hatch them out as a kid,truly impresive till they get lose in the house!.i havent seen one in several years,mostly see smaller (4-5") prometheus moths(tan in color) or a least the empty coccoon sacks(usually around oak trees)


----------



## discounthunter (May 7, 2007)

oh i hope you removed it from the bottom of that tire!


----------



## bigswamp (May 8, 2007)

That's a big ole moth!


----------



## bclark71 (May 8, 2007)

cool pic


----------

